# Another market taken over



## jttheclockman (Jun 20, 2013)

Look what Bear Tooth Woods is selling. Bear Tooth Woods

Another product has become mass produced. Copper and stainless steel blanks.


----------



## ossaguy (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd like to try one,they look sharp!



Steve


----------



## Dan26 (Jun 20, 2013)

Not sure if they are mass produced. They have no stainless in stock and only 1 copper. I wouldn't doubt if one of the members here are making them for Bear Tooth. It would be interesting to find out.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jun 20, 2013)

The next page has some PC blanks that look like KnB blanks I think.  And KnB does copper, etc blanks.

Copper, ss, etc.:  http://www.knbpenblanks.com/carboncopperss-braid.html

PC: http://www.knbpenblanks.com/polymer-clay.html

I suspect they're making them for them... good for them!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 20, 2013)

Always nice to see a member vendor here do good, if Kathy and Brian are supplying BYW.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jun 22, 2013)

I just heard back, it is indeed KnB's blanks.  Was 99% sure myself, I know that Night Rose blank - I've bought 2 of them.   It's always nice to see members do well.  I'm glad - they make nice stuff.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 22, 2013)

If we are talking about the bangle cores that come up when I click the link,  these are the original bangle core blanks by Eric (Bangleguy).  I read through the tutorial and it is basically the same tutorial he has on his website.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 22, 2013)

These type of posts usually make me chuckle. They all go the same way. Another product has become mass produced. How can the little guy survive? Then it comes to light that the little guy made a great deal with a distributer and is now actually making money with their product. Way to go little guy.


----------



## powertool-junkie (Jun 22, 2013)

Good for Ernie at Bear Tooth Woods. If the little guy can make a buck selling quality items even if they are "mass produced" good for him!


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey guys lets not get off the point here and get on high horses. My point was that you now can buy copper and stainless steel blanks from a distributer like Bear Tooth Woods. I remember when I was the only one making the copper blanks and you would not believe the PMs I got asking where to get the copper mesh and if i made the blanks. Now if they would start making the chrome ones also that would be fine too. I think there is still a market for these type blanks to be made by individuals and sold. Ernie is just another source. Being someone is making for him is even better and they are not mass produced overseas. Just like so many people make blanks that Exotics sells.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Jun 22, 2013)

MesquiteMan said:


> If we are talking about the bangle cores that come up when I click the link,  these are the original bangle core blanks by Eric (Bangleguy).  I read through the tutorial and it is basically the same tutorial he has on his website.



No we're talking about the copper, stainless, etc. braid nearer the bottom,plus the polymer clay on the next page.  They are made by KnB. Thought I suspect the bangles are probably from Eric - just a somewhat educated guess.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 23, 2013)

Why anyone would use 316 for something like that is well beyond me.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 23, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Why anyone would use 316 for something like that is well beyond me.



Say what Ed?   

Unless I completely misunderstand what you are saying here - that comment came out of left field AND this:

_"Stainless steel is used for jewelry and watches with 316L being the type commonly used for such applications. It can be re-finished by any jeweler and will not oxidize or turn black."_  - from Stainless steel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## edstreet (Jun 23, 2013)

alphageek said:


> edstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Why anyone would use 316 for something like that is well beyond me.
> ...




Sorry, it's not out of left field. 

By use of 316SS you just subjected a good 10% or more of your users to problems.

Nickel (Jewelry) Allergies: Symptoms, Treatments, and Avoiding Triggers

Allergic contact dermatitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Just ask any jeweler who is very versed in the field about the problem and they will likely label things with 316 and other materials as low grade junk while the higher grade products will not have those materials due to the 10% + of the population having a reaction.

So my stance is I try to make good quality products and a reaction in 10% of the users is unacceptable to me, is it to you?  Would you produce a product where 10% or more of the users has a reaction to?

There are a good number of stainless steel variations on the market today that does *NOT* include these materials and much safer for the public.  316SS is one of the lowest grades you can get.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jun 23, 2013)

1-Stainless is cast in resin. What on earth would the purchaser of a pen be doing under the resin?
2-Stainless is 304 not 316
3-Do not assume what you do not know.
4- stop trying to cause trouble where there is no trouble.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 23, 2013)

Ruby pen turning said:


> 1-Stainless is cast in resin. What on earth would the purchaser of a pen be doing under the resin?
> 2-Stainless is 304 not 316
> 3-Do not assume what you do not know.
> 4- stop trying to cause trouble where there is no trouble.



Brian - go back up and read... unfortunately you are breaking your own rule #3.  The topic of discussion was about bangles.  (Yes, someone sidetracked it thinking braid, but the 316 reference is about that.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 23, 2013)

Ruby pen turning said:


> 1-Stainless is cast in resin. What on earth would the purchaser of a pen be doing under the resin?
> 2-Stainless is 304 not 316
> 3-Do not assume what you do not know.
> 4- stop trying to cause trouble where there is no trouble.




Sorry not trying to cause trouble.

Last I checked 304 still had 8% nickel in it.  I am not assuming anything.  Being behind casting may buffer that from the user I can see that but this is not a pen. 

On another note why would you case stainless behind resin?

Also the first thing I saw when the link opened was the 316 and that is an epic red flag issue.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 23, 2013)

edstreet said:


> Sorry, it's not out of left field.
> 
> By use of 316SS you just subjected a good 10% or more of your users to problems.
> 
> ...



Wow... 

1) By left field, I meant you brought a negative comment that had nothing to do with the conversation.  (Combined with wording that looks liked its designed to start a fight - "I don't know why anyone would __________ insert just about anything here).
2) I'm not going to respond any more about your 316 comments because I believe you have have a bias and don't think I'm going to be able to convince you no matter how much I write.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 23, 2013)

alphageek said:


> Ruby pen turning said:
> 
> 
> > 1-Stainless is cast in resin. What on earth would the purchaser of a pen be doing under the resin?
> ...



actually the OP was talking about the mesh pen blanks (you can see it in hios second post) but that's neither here nor there any longer.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes you all are in left field. Left out. The post was about mesh pen blanks. Copper and stainless steel. When I make my stainless steel blanks I still use and always will use the plumbers flexible pipe stainless. It has a better shine to it. When the mesh is under resin no one is exposed.


----------



## alphageek (Jun 23, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Yes you all are in left field. Left out. The post was about mesh pen blanks. Copper and stainless steel. When I make my stainless steel blanks I still use and always will use the plumbers flexible pipe stainless. It has a better shine to it. When the mesh is under resin no one is exposed.



Lol.....   Sure in left field, but your link and text put us out there... You commented on copper and stainless and your link opened to a page that has both right away, but in bangles.

But left field beats the Bermuda Triangle that the thread is headed into!


----------



## edstreet (Jun 23, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Yes you all are in left field. Left out. The post was about mesh pen blanks. Copper and stainless steel. When I make my stainless steel blanks I still use and always will use the plumbers flexible pipe stainless. It has a better shine to it. When the mesh is under resin no one is exposed.



You are indeed quite right, under the resin and not exposed.  

Also want to congrat you for bringing things back on topic and not insulting others and quoting them out of context.

However I have never used any of the mesh blanks but somewhat have wanted to get a few to see how they would work.


----------



## ldubia (Jun 23, 2013)

nm  Goofed.
http://www.bangleguy.com/page/page/8464584.htm


----------



## ldubia (Jun 23, 2013)

The cores are done by Eric (bangleguy) found on http://www.bangleguy.com/page/page/8464584.htm


----------



## BangleGuy (Jun 24, 2013)

edstreet said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > edstreet said:
> ...



316SS has excellent resistance to corrosion and is the most readily available, high quality SS grade in a 3" OD x 1/4" wall seamless tube.  Most 400 series SS are nickel free, but are not available in large tubing sizes. Additional, many 400 series SS require heat treatment to achieve an equivalent corrosion resistance to 316.  There are other nickel free SS, but price or availability in the correct size are impediments. Titanium would be the home-run hit for serious jewelers at $1200 per foot in 3" OD x .25" wall, low volume runs. 

In the end, 316SS has a good cost to benefit ratio, works well for 90% of the population and is very affordable for the DIY wood turning jeweler.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 24, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> 316SS has excellent resistance to corrosion and is the most readily available, high quality SS grade in a 3" OD x 1/4" wall seamless tube.  Most 400 series SS are nickel free, but are not available in large tubing sizes. Additional, many 400 series SS require heat treatment to achieve an equivalent corrosion resistance to 316.  There are other nickel free SS, but price or availability in the correct size are impediments. Titanium would be the home-run hit for serious jewelers at $1200 per foot in 3" OD x .25" wall, low volume runs.
> 
> In the end, 316SS has a good cost to benefit ratio, works well for 90% of the population and is very affordable for the DIY wood turning jeweler.




That it does, corrosion resistance.  I did not consider that either.  When I first saw the 316ss I said these 5 people that I know would just pass on and not give it another thought because they have a nickel allergy.  But I certainly understand your point here very well.

As for the other grades of stainless your options are somewhat limited to stainless exhaust pipe (409 stainless is practically nickel free but it's 14gauge and 16 gauge) or welding strips or my favorite, smaller diameter and resizing it via heat and hammer.

As for the exhaust pipe you can not heat treat which would allow you to use thinner material.

Grade 5 Ti 3/4" round solid bars may be the best option to go with.  Can slice it in wedges, drill a hole and mandrel it to size needed.  Can also weld it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 24, 2013)

I do not know about all the numbers and stuff but like I said just buy the plumber flexible pipe stuff and cut your own. Makes for a nice looking pen. The maker now has to add some brass and some chrome blanks. Here was my version when I was doing these about 2 years ago.


----------

